# To all Antec Twelve Hundred Owners!



## Crazykenny (May 17, 2010)

Hey hey,

Man, deciding on a new case is damn hard. After long consideration between the Lian Li PC-P80 Armorsuit and the Antec Twelve Hundred for being the succesor of my HAF922 is finally made a decision. I'm going for Antec! The Lian Li was to expensive for me coming in at a whopping €300,-

I needed a case that has excellent anti dust abillities (since my PC is in my bedroom that tends to get dusty), good cooling like the HAF922 and support E-ATX motherboards. The later is more of a way for me to express I want room to work in and big towers are no doubt the spaciest cases.

So to all Antec Twelve Hundred owners, how have your experiences been with the case? Is it really good at blocking dust? Because I dont like cleaning my case every damn week. What I dont mind is cleaning out dustfilters daily. Do you all think this is a solid platform for future hardware? Because this is gonna be me last case for a long while 

On a side note. I hear indifferences about its cablemanagement abillities. Some say its tight, some say its spaceous behind the motherboard tray. What are your experiences?

To Antec: Don't let me down!


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 17, 2010)

You should only have to clean your case once a month, Also from My experience with Antec Cases, they are pretty roomy, look at my specs, its old as hell but it serves its purpose.


----------



## Crazykenny (May 17, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> You should only have to clean your case once a month, Also from My experience with Antec Cases, they are pretty roomy, look at my specs, its old as hell but it serves its purpose.



Only clean the dustfilters once a month? You got to be kidding me, wow. If so this case performs even beter then expected. How about cooling performance, would I lose much against my 922? I mean I got 3 120mm's sucking in fresh air from the front and 1 120mm sucking in from the side blowing against my videocard. I'm also planning to put a 120mm in front of my card using the HDD cage fanmount. 

Should I expect a temp drop on my videocard temps? I mean with my HAF922 it never went above 76c with 2 120mm's blowing against it.


----------



## Ra97oR (May 17, 2010)

I don't think tempertures in these cases would make a huge difference.

2-3c is very possible, but not much more.


----------



## Crazykenny (May 17, 2010)

Ra97oR said:


> I don't think tempertures in these cases would make a huge difference.
> 
> 2-3c is very possible, but not much more.



Raptor, I have the faint feeling I know you from some place else. Are you by any chance member of a forum called Fallout Studios?


----------



## Ra97oR (May 17, 2010)

Crazykenny said:


> Raptor, I have the faint feeling I know you from some place else. Are you by any chance member of a forum called Fallout Studios?



I think you can tell from my setup. 

Who else on earth would post that much detail of the sound setup other than me? xD


----------



## Crazykenny (May 17, 2010)

Ra97oR said:


> I think you can tell from my setup.
> 
> Who else on earth would post that much detail of the sound setup other than me? xD



I knew it!  Glad to have some more hardware techies over at Fallout Studios that can understand what I'm babbling about. Glad to have some I know here at TPU.

So what are your opinions about the case? I'm loving it so far.


----------



## Ra97oR (May 17, 2010)

The dust issue for 1200 is not massive, it does need cleaning though.
My friend have one of them, great airflow but very noisy (well to my standard at least)

Only thing is the top fan is not filtred. If you are running 24/7 is mostly fine, but if it idles a lot, dust can come it though there.


----------



## Crazykenny (May 17, 2010)

Ra97oR said:


> The dust issue for 1200 is not massive, it does need cleaning though.
> My friend have one of them, great airflow but very noisy (well to my standard at least)
> 
> Only thing is the top fan is not filtred. If you are running 24/7 is mostly fine, but if it idles a lot, dust can come it though there.



I got a nice thick book thats gonna be laying on top of that 200 just for that. Hell, I even put stuff on my HAF922 when its off, dust is driving me insane. And without sidepanel dustfilters the 922 is a damn vacuumcleaner, ugh!


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 17, 2010)

Crazykenny said:


> Only clean the dustfilters once a month? You got to be kidding me, wow. If so this case performs even beter then expected. How about cooling performance, would I lose much against my 922? I mean I got 3 120mm's sucking in fresh air from the front and 1 120mm sucking in from the side blowing against my videocard. I'm also planning to put a 120mm in front of my card using the HDD cage fanmount.
> 
> Should I expect a temp drop on my videocard temps? I mean with my HAF922 it never went above 76c with 2 120mm's blowing against it.



1200 Has 3 120s up front, 2 in the back and a 200MM fan at the top. You are covered cooling wise. Now whether the case includes Filters Or Not I am not sure about, but for me cleaning my case once a month is without fan filters.


----------



## Crazykenny (May 17, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> 1200 Has 3 120s up front, 2 in the back and a 200MM fan at the top. You are covered cooling wise. Now whether the case includes Filters Or Not I am not sure about, but for me cleaning my case once a month is without fan filters.



It has dustfilters on all its intakes, heck even the side panel which scores some major points in my book.


----------



## Ra97oR (May 17, 2010)

Well if you have for the top 200mm all covered and fine with it when its idle, cleaning it would be very easy with a vacuum cleaner cleaning the the filtres then done.


----------



## Crazykenny (May 17, 2010)

Yeah, but fine dust will find its way into the case. I dont mind pulling apart my entire rig every 6 months to clean it. But not every damn week.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 17, 2010)

Ive yet to have a bad product from Antec.


----------



## Crazykenny (May 17, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ive yet to have a bad product from Antec.



Yeah, the reviews where all love and joy aswell. Thats why I didnt hesitated to push the order button. It has all the space I will ever need


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 17, 2010)

If it was possible I'd keep my current case for another build but at the time of manufacture the industry wasn't thinking that CPU coolers were going to get as big as they were. Basically my case is only 8.1" in width and I need Atleast an 8.5" case.


----------



## TIGR (May 17, 2010)

Crazykenny, do you have your Twelve Hundred yet? Am wondering what temp differences you noticed coming from the 922. They should definitely be lower across the board.


----------



## Crazykenny (May 17, 2010)

Order was sent on Sunday night  Expected delivery date is within 2-3 days. They had it at stock. If you people want I can post some screens once I have it, including those temp differences TIGR mentioned. 

Good thing I memorized my HAF922's idles and loads.


----------



## TIGR (May 17, 2010)

Yes please! Haha. I'm testing a bunch of cases including the HAF 932 but skimped out on including the 922 to cut costs, so I would very much like to see any comparisons between the 922 and the Twelve Hundred, despite their being in different leagues.


----------



## Crazykenny (May 17, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Yes please! Haha. I'm testing a bunch of cases including the HAF 932 but skimped out on including the 922 to cut costs, so I would very much like to see any comparisons between the 922 and the Twelve Hundred, despite their being in different leagues.



Well they are not so much in different league's cooling wise as far as I've seen. But the Twelve Hunderd, atleast for me, looks better.


----------



## TIGR (May 17, 2010)

Crazykenny said:


> Well they are not so much in different league's cooling wise as far as I've seen. But the Twelve Hunderd, atleast for me, looks better.



With the 922's total size being ~6500cc larger than the Twelve Hundred and the Twelve Hundred having ~175cm2 more total fan area, the air in the Twelve Hundred would get changed faster than it does in the 922 _if all else was equal_. But I don't know what the actual intake and exhaust airflow and static pressure numbers are for each case, and the airflow paths will make a difference. I'm going to look around for comparisons between the two and will look forward to seeing your results. I could see it varying significantly depending on the components in the system.


----------



## Crazykenny (May 17, 2010)

I am going to put a additional 120mm on the side panel and a juicy 120mm right infront of my HD5870.


----------



## TIGR (May 17, 2010)

Did you ever put an extra fan on the 922's side panel (just curious for comparison purposes)?


----------



## Crazykenny (May 17, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Did you ever put an extra fan on the 922's side panel (just curious for comparison purposes)?



Yes, 2 red LED fans with a size of 120mm each.


----------



## roast (May 17, 2010)

I gotta get me a 1200, these things are beasts...


----------



## Crazykenny (May 17, 2010)

roast said:


> I gotta get me a 1200, these things are beasts...



Yeah, cant wait to get mine. I'm gonna love fiddling with the cables behind the motherboard tray


----------



## Crazykenny (May 20, 2010)

Alright, I got the case. Its looking awesome so far. Cablemanagement is easy and I did it the really lazy way. Routed all my cables behind my motherboard with no zipties whatsoever. Flipped it on its side, back end facing me and pushed the cables a little. Then I put the sidepanel back on, secured it and voila. Cablemanagement for dummies.

I quickend up the cablemanagement due to lack of time. I will redo it better in the summer vacation. For now it looks nice and tidy.

As far as cooling goes, it has the exact same performance as my HAF922 and I have yet to install the sidepanel fan and the bracket fan thats going to blow air over my videocard.

Pictures coming soon!


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 21, 2010)

Same Perf but Bigger case.


----------



## Champ (May 21, 2010)

With the cleaning it thing, I have the baby brother...the 300, and I have to clean mine 2 or 3 times a week.  You must live with Mr. Clean for once a month cleaning.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 21, 2010)

Me? No I just keep the machine off the floor and vacuum every other week.


----------



## TIGR (May 21, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Same Perf but Bigger case.



Actually, the HAF 922 is bigger overall:

Twelve Hundred: 20.20" x 8.40" x 22.90" (3886ci)
HAF 922: 22.20" x 10.00" x 19.70" (4354ci)

And we don't really have an accurate comparison between the cooling performance of the two cases here, as the OP had installed two extra 120mm fans in the HAF 922 and is, if I understand correctly, only using the stock Twelve Hundred fans so far.


----------



## douglatins (May 21, 2010)

1. Space behind the Tray is tight.
2. Cable routing is limited, holes are not lined up with my mobo, (M-ATX)
3. Rather cramped, in length
4. PSU fan must be mounted up.
5. Filters are a pain to remove, u need to release a bunch of screw and might need to remove both sides.
6. Loud at max
7. No water cooling options.
8. Hard drives are in line with DVD drives. I like em at 90o to ease cable management.

This are cons.

1. Tall
2. Great paintjob.
3. Buttload of fans. Great cooling
4. Filters. I clean my insides with canned air and filters monthly or more. never gets too dusty.
5. Space for 9HDDS.

This are positives

I am being very critic to the case though. Its a great case. I would have chosen the ATCS, but it wasnt available. And now im thinking about getting it, though what would i do to the antec


----------



## TIGR (May 21, 2010)

@douglatins: why a Twelve Hundred for an M-ATX rig?


----------



## Bravo2Zero (May 21, 2010)

Tip when you unpack the case from the box it comes in try not to rip the plastic bag . it makes a good dust jacket you can use when the system is turned off and left idle for a long period and it folds up quite small when your using the pc  and fits in a draw nicely . for the posts at the top about putting books over the grills on the top of the case .


----------



## Crazykenny (May 21, 2010)

Alright, I got some crunching numbers. HAF922 Temps VS Antec Twelve Hundred Temps. HAF922 had all optional 120mm mounts filled with red LED fans, whilest the Antec only gets 1 extra fan over its stock amount. This fan is positioned in the top drive cage and is blowing over the back of the GFX card and directly into the V8.

Temps where taking using ASUS Probe II and CPUID PC Wizard 2010. Room temperature was 22C

*Idle HAF922:*
CPU: 32.5C
GFX: 32C
HDD1: 29C
HDD2: 32C
HDD3: 28C

Case Ambient temp: 27C

*Load HAF922:*
CPU: 42C
GFX: 72C
HDD1: 31C
HDD2: 33C
HDD3: 30C

Case Ambient temp: 30C

*Antec Twelve Hundred Idle:*
CPU: 28.8C
GFX: 30C
HDD1: 29C
HDD2: 31C
HDD3: 28C

Case Ambient temp: 24C

*Antec Twelve Hundred Load:*
CPU: 36.5C
GFX: 72C
HDD1: 30C
HDD2: 32C
HDD3: 29C

Case Ambient temp: 27C


----------



## TIGR (May 21, 2010)

Thanks, good info. Looks like they might come out even if room temp were the same and both cases had all stock fans. I will be testing both of these cases, among others, under controlled conditions in the next month and your data gives me a bit of help getting started.


----------



## Crazykenny (May 21, 2010)

Room temps where the same. The Antec is better airflowed then the HAF922. You can feel this physically aswell since the Antec pushes out far more air then my HAF922 ever did.


----------



## TIGR (May 21, 2010)

Crazykenny said:


> Room temps where the same.





Crazykenny said:


> *Load HAF922:* ... Ambient temp: 30C
> 
> ...
> 
> *Antec Twelve Hundred Load:* ... Ambient temp: 27C



By "ambient temp" did you mean the ambient temperature _inside_ the case or the actual "ambient" temp (room temperature)? I assumed ambient meant the ambient temperature outside of the cases.


----------



## Crazykenny (May 21, 2010)

Inside the case, lemme edit the lines so they are clear


----------



## Crazykenny (May 21, 2010)

And as promised:


----------



## epicfail (May 21, 2010)

hey jw whats that g15 app? gpuz? or something


----------



## Crazykenny (May 21, 2010)

ATI Information Tool.


----------



## epicfail (May 21, 2010)

Crazykenny said:


> ATI Information Tool.



k cool thanks ill have to download it, Monday when i get home. because im having doubts that my 4870x2 only goes up to 60 on load at only 50% fan.(alt tabbing out of game and checking)

while my cpu for some retarded reason probably misplaced HS or thermal paste needs reputting, can barely run OCCT at stock.
TJ-Max quit  i mean not a crash.


----------



## Crazykenny (May 21, 2010)

epicfail said:


> k cool thanks ill have to download it, Monday when i get home. because im having doubts that my 4870x2 only goes up to 60 on load at only 50% fan.(alt tabbing out of game and checking)
> 
> while my cpu for some retarded reason probably misplaced HS or thermal paste needs reputting, can barely run OCCT at stock.
> TJ-Max quit  i mean not a crash.



Try reseating the CPU heatsink. Also, alt-tabbing isnt a very good temp indication as temps are higher if you monitor them real time. Example: with alt-tabbing my 5870 never gets above 65C but ingame real time it gets 72C. The cooler of the card does a excellent job dissipating the heat.


----------



## epicfail (May 21, 2010)

Crazykenny said:


> Try reseating the CPU heatsink. Also, alt-tabbing isnt a very good temp indication as temps are higher if you monitor them real time. Example: with alt-tabbing my 5870 never gets above 65C but ingame real time it gets 72C. The cooler of the card does a excellent job dissipating the heat.



ya i knew it wasnt completly accurate but would be decently close. like say it does get over 60 i though k its prob 65 or something. but ya ill check out reseating when i get back from the long weekend. ;-)
i just heard that the 4870x2 had heat problems, 
but i guess i got lucky since i got the 4870x2 right when it released and its always been low temps on load.


----------



## Crazykenny (May 21, 2010)

epicfail said:


> ya i knew it wasnt completly accurate but would be decently close. like say it does get over 60 i though k its prob 65 or something. but ya ill check out reseating when i get back from the long weekend. ;-)



Good luck with that


----------



## Crazykenny (May 23, 2010)

A indication of how "cool" this case really is with some decent cable management.


----------



## babolgam (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi guys, I just had my antec 1200... 

I'm planning to switch out the fans but I don't have an idea what fans should I get...I'm still researching how much CFM these antec stock fans have. Any idea?

I'm looking at the coolermaster r4 fans but if they have the same CFM with the stock fans I might as well stick with the stock ones.

It would be a big help if anyone could advice me on what fans to get and how much cfm does the stock fans have. Thanks


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jun 7, 2010)

the stock Antec fans are fine, even on low speed there dead silent and push more then enough air.

imo stick with them.


i ran my current setup (in system specs) in summer with the Antec 1200 with all the 120mm fans on low and the large 220mm? fan on medium, both my CPU and Video card are overclocked a fairly large amount.

7 HDD's, 1 overclocked GTX260 and a E7300 @ 3.8GHZ with ambient temps aproching 35 - 40 degrees C.

my cpu never went over 85c, video card never over 80. thats running linpack and furmark not gaming.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 7, 2010)

douglatins said:


> 1. Space behind the Tray is tight.
> 2. Cable routing is limited, holes are not lined up with my mobo, (M-ATX)
> 3. Rather cramped, in length
> 4. PSU fan must be mounted up.
> ...



M-ATX mobo in a full size case?  Crazy. I rather liked the cabling options for my setup. (Asus CrossHair III). Cable wise my only complaint is the bays are close to the board. #8 the 90 degree drive bays would have been nicer.

4.) Not all PSu's have large 120mm's that face up  (My TurboCool 650 doesn't.) You could actually reverse the fans too if you wanted. (Though a lot of people dont want to open their PSU probably.)

7.) My 1200 has 2 water cooling holes, and I have a Black Ice Extreme II mounted to the dual 120mm's in the back. What do you mean by no options? 

Overall I love this case. it is indeed quite a beast.


----------



## babolgam (Jun 7, 2010)

slyfox2151 said:


> the stock Antec fans are fine, even on low speed there dead silent and push more then enough air.
> 
> imo stick with them.
> 
> ...



My ambient temps is at 35-40 deg C too...I was asking about the fans because I have a GTX 480 SC coming and I'm very worried about the temps in my case. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## douglatins (Jun 8, 2010)

O got a Matx board due to money



Dippyskoodlez said:


> M-ATX mobo in a full size case?  Crazy. I rather liked the cabling options for my setup. (Asus CrossHair III). Cable wise my only complaint is the bays are close to the board. #8 the 90 degree drive bays would have been nicer.
> 
> 4.) Not all PSu's have large 120mm's that face up  (My TurboCool 650 doesn't.) You could actually reverse the fans too if you wanted. (Though a lot of people dont want to open their PSU probably.)
> 
> ...



WC holes don't count, and external rad mount too.
About the psu u cant have the fan downwards, no air intake.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Well most dont open their PSU due to the warranty seal on the outside and 2 screws being under the label usually, and also the fear of zapping themselves with the capacitors inside.



Dippyskoodlez said:


> M-ATX mobo in a full size case?  Crazy. I rather liked the cabling options for my setup. (Asus CrossHair III). Cable wise my only complaint is the bays are close to the board. #8 the 90 degree drive bays would have been nicer.
> 
> 4.) Not all PSu's have large 120mm's that face up  (My TurboCool 650 doesn't.) You could actually reverse the fans too if you wanted. (Though a lot of people dont want to open their PSU probably.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 9, 2010)

douglatins said:


> WC holes don't count, and external rad mount too.
> About the psu u cant have the fan downwards, no air intake.




I didnt mean flip the PSU over, I meant reverse the fans. 

How does a convenient location to mount a radiator, and 2 wc holes not count as water cooling support?


----------



## starams5 (Jun 15, 2010)

I've had my Twelve Hundred 'bout a month and a half now and its a cool case.  Compared to my ThermalTake Armor its smaller which is a plus imo, looks much neater and fits everything with no problem.  I narrowed my choices down to the HAF 932, SilverStone Raven RV01, and the Antec Twelve Hundred.  Once I decided on a black interior (too much work painting) the HAF 932 was out.  As for the Raven, didn't want to risk cooling with the inverted I/O design.  In the end I made a good choice.  Antec has new cases shipping this month (June 2010), see link.

Dark Fleet Towers 
http://www.pcper.com/comments.php?nid=8230


----------

